
Arc Challenge: Create an AI that can solve reasoning tasks it hasn't seen before - hardmaru
https://www.kaggle.com/c/abstraction-and-reasoning-challenge/
======
hardmaru
Based on "On the Measure of Intelligence"
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.01547](https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.01547)

